# sears suburban 12 hp tractor



## suburban12hp (Apr 18, 2006)

good morning my name is david. i just picked up this 1970 tractor that was in a shed for the past 18 years. i'm going to clean out the fuel systen and replace some of the carburator componants. i have all the origonal owners manual with all recipets when purchased. the parts that i did buy was from the sears parts store with the origonal part #s so i dont think ill have to much problems. other than the seat "the mice used it for bedding" it is in very good condtion. must clean out fuel system and carb. the eng. tecumseh 12 hp p/n 143.602022 turned over real good. what i would like help with is removal and rebulid the carb proce. i've never done this, i'm a good back yard machanic. thank you dave  
ps any service manuals for this eng.?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Pictures along the way when taking it apart will help for reference..... otherwise it takes a soaking for a few hours in a bath type carb cleaner..... and it blown out with compressed air and carb cleaner.... a rebuild kit along with a new inlet needle and seat kit.... it might run you 15 bucks for the kit... 10 or so for the bath cleaner (2 bucks for the can of carb cleaner) also you have a points and condensor system to deal with... I'd bet they are pretty corroded and need replacing (these are under the flywheel and are cheap as well)


----------

